# تفصيل اسماء مطليه ب الذهب والفضه



## الغروووب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*
تفصيل أسماء مطليه ب الذهب والفضه 

(سلاسل اساور خواتم حلق كبكات بروشات تعاليق جوال سلاسل نظارات تعاليق شنط ) 
عربي - انجليزي
 خطوط كثيره اشكال عاديه واشكال دائريه وبيضاويه ومربعه وأشكال كثيره اخرئ
جميع التصاميم
 ومن الممكن يقوم المشتري برسم التصميم الي يريده 
واذا كان ب الامكانيه سنقوم بتفصيله بالنسبه للاحجام حسب الطلب ولجميع المناسبات والحفلات

يوجد توصيل لجميع مناطق المملكه

للتواصل. واتساب 
0509909207

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم تواجدي في الموقع 

​*






































​


----------

